# Making a Amp Cab



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am thinking about making an extension Cabt..Where is a good place to get Tolex and other parts to make one.
Also i will be running a 5/ 15 / 25 watt Head , what wattage a speaker should i buy...Thanks


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

http://www.steamcomusic.com/catalog/

http://guitarkitbuilder.com/content/how-apply-tolex-guitar-amplifier-cabinet

I used these guys this summer. I was surprised at the work and money that went into building a 12" cab but it turned out well. Gluing on the tolex was my biggest problem. I tried 3 different glues and nothing worked really well. I think next time I'm going to use contact cement, at least where it folds around the edges front and back. Can't advise about speaker wattage. I use a valve Jr head and an 8 ohm speaker.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

that 2nd link is fantastic.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

i am finding i could probably buy a used one cheaper..if i can find one.. near me.. see a nice mesa in toronto but too far to drive


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

I have made a couple of homebrew cabs in the past and you are right about that. If you are doing it for the sake of building one then go for it. If you are doing it to save some $ over buying a new cab I would just go used. I see older fender cabs pop up sometimes for cheaper than it would be to get the wood/hardware/covering material together for a proper cab build. 

http://www.saxon-cabs.ca/

They are pretty reasonable as well.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

This future shop store really surprised me for selling this Bogner Cabt .. would love to try this out....

http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/prod...spx?path=0602eea274fdb32dcf121df5aa1008c6en02


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Destropiate said:


> I have made a couple of homebrew cabs in the past and you are right about that. If you are doing it for the sake of building one then go for it. If you are doing it to save some $ over buying a new cab I would just go used. I see older fender cabs pop up sometimes for cheaper than it would be to get the wood/hardware/covering material together for a proper cab build.
> 
> http://www.saxon-cabs.ca/
> 
> They are pretty reasonable as well.


these are very reasonably priced.


----------

